# frische Fische im bayerischen Wald



## rainthanner (11. Nov. 2007)

Hallo, 

auch in Zinzenzell kamen am Freitag die Neuen an. 
Leider hatten wir für die Jumboklasse keine blauen Wannen mehr übrig. 

zwei von etwa 20 Brummern der über 80cm-Klasse
Foto 

eine ganz eine Liebe
Foto 

einer der besten Kujaku, den ich je gesehen hab
Foto 


ein Traum in Blau
Foto 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: frische Fische im bayerischen Wald*

Wow,
das sind ja mal ganz schicke  

Aber was oder wie oder wer ist Zinzenzell ?


Uwe


----------



## Hawk0210 (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: frische Fische im bayerischen Wald*

Hallo Rainer,

die sehen richtig klasse aus!!.......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: frische Fische im bayerischen Wald*

Eigentlich mag ich die Asagi's ja nicht so, aber der ist schon Hammer. Hab ihn mir jetzt bestimmt schon 20x angeschaut.


Uwe


----------



## rainthanner (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: frische Fische im bayerischen Wald*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich mag ich die Asagi's ja nicht so, aber der ist schon Hammer. Hab ihn mir jetzt bestimmt schon 20x angeschaut.
> 
> 
> Uwe


 

Der Fisch hat leider ein mehrstelliges Problem: 

DER PREIS    



Aber träumen kann man ja davon.  




Gruß Rainer


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: frische Fische im bayerischen Wald*

Moin
ist schon ein toller Fisch....schade das es die nicht im Baumarkt gibt... 



> leider ein mehrstelliges Problem:



Habe ich auch, ist aber nicht der Preis sondern eher das Gewicht.


----------



## schnipsi747 (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: frische Fische im bayerischen Wald*

Hallo
die Kameraden gefallen mir, sehr schöne Koi´s.
Gruß


----------

